# Old MH Engine Bay Clean! Before/After + Products .Big difference!



## MarkHymer (Dec 31, 2019)

Hi all,

Just showing what a 30mins clean can do in the Engine bay of an old MH, did my HYMER a few weeks back.

Really makes a world of difference when you open the bonnet, you can actually tell what things are!

But most importantly you can see if anythings is going wrong - worn pipe, oil/ coolant leaks etc. I found my rubber mounts for the radiator were completely shot! so replaced. Hopefully saved an expensive failure of the coolant system.

Products used:

Surfex HD De-Greaser

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bilt-Hambe...qid=1580841503&sprefix=surfex+,aps,160&sr=8-1

Foamer:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Mesto-3132...=sr_1_9?keywords=foamer&qid=1580841592&sr=8-9

Wire Brush Bit/ with drill:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bosch-2609...words=drill+wire+brush&qid=1580842019&sr=8-33

Paint brush, Hoover, Rags, Hot water, + Elbow Grease!

METHOD I USED:

- Take off one battery terminal to make sure you don't bother any electrics/ Cover any electric connections if your worried about/ look suspect - they are made to be water proof , i didn't cover any over mine.

-- Go over any metal with the wire brush bit for a drill- Manifold, mounts etc ( The before pics already show my one done, trust me they were RUSTY/ OXIDIZED before!

- Get the Hoover and paint brush and just dust off/hoover all parts, you'll be surprised at what comes off!

- Pour your De-greaser into the foamer (I used a neat solution) you can dilute as much as you find suitable for your needs - My engine bay needed the full works! Norm is 50 water 50 De-greaser i believe.

- Foam over all your engine, don't be shy! - and leave for 5-10mins to let the De-Greaser work - Don't let the De- Greaser dry though.

- Now get a bucket of hot water and use the paint brush and a rag to clean the rest - use the paint brush to get into the finicky bits!

- Dry off and your done!

-------------------LIKE SHE ROLLED OFF THE FACTORY FLOOR ALMOST! ---------------------


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Looks good! Do you hire yourself out?!


----------

